# Central Illinois GTG - May 16, 2015, @ Eureka Lake



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

I have the location reserved for Saturday May 16, 2015. The picnic pavilion at Eureka Lake in Eureka, IL.


*Where:*
The picnic pavilion at Eureka Lake in Eureka, IL. Pavilion is next to the base of the water tower.

301 Lake Road
Eureka, IL 61530
40.703642, -89.276884


*When:*
Saturday May 16, 2015. 11:00 AM CDT, but feel free to arrive early to enjoy the park if you like. It is up to the attendees how long to hang around doing demos and talking shop. Tweak and tune is not out of the question if that is what people want. I have the pavilion all day.



*Food:*
I can pick up some Gondolas from a restaurant across the street from the park. I'll ask for food signups later for chips/veggies, drinks (non alcoholic... it is a city park), dessert items, etc. 


*Stuff to bring:*

Yourself
A friend / spouse / kids 
Your vehicle with or without anything setup/tuned
Favorite Music on discs
Camera
Lawn chair if you want it
Openness to learn, ask questions, take constructive criticism and humbly give advice/criticism

*Current list of attendees:* (Add Yo Name!)
*Name (Screenname) - Car*

1. Bob Johann (SoundQ SVT) - SVT Contour


----------



## Eric frey (Mar 5, 2015)

eric frey I will bring my term lab and RTA free for anyone to use


----------



## EAllen (Dec 31, 2012)

1. Bob Johann (SoundQ SVT) - SVT Contour 
2. Eric Frey
3. Eric Allen (EAllen) - Honda Civic


----------



## keep_hope_alive (Jan 4, 2009)

Cool. Count me in. 

Richard Vedvik - 2014 Honda Accord

I met Bob at a previous event. Great guy.


----------



## keep_hope_alive (Jan 4, 2009)

I will try to bring friends and their SQ rides.

Feel free to shoot me a PM. 
Sent from mobile device.


----------



## red13_69_84 (Mar 17, 2015)

If keep is going ill be a tag along and hope to bring my own car, be fun to meet like minded individuals.


----------



## red13_69_84 (Mar 17, 2015)

Cameron 2011 scion tc


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

1. Bob Johann (SoundQ SVT) - SVT Contour 
2. Eric Frey
3. Eric Allen (EAllen) - Honda Civic
4. Richard Vedvik (keep_hope_alive) - 2014 Honda Accord
5. Cameron (red13_69_84) - 2011 scion tc

It will be good to see you again, Richard. Bring as many friends as you like.


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

There were definitely more than this that expressed interest... please add your name to the list to verify you're going to attend.

We have a covered picnic pavilion, so I am expecting this to happen rain or shine.


----------



## audiovibe (Nov 16, 2007)

I'll be there! I have some changes planned this year hopefully I can get them done in time.

Aron Johnson (audiovibe) Ram 1500


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

1. Bob Johann (SoundQ SVT) - SVT Contour 
2. Eric Frey
3. Eric Allen (EAllen) - Honda Civic
4. Richard Vedvik (keep_hope_alive) - 2014 Honda Accord
5. Cameron (red13_69_84) - 2011 scion tc
6. Aron Johnson (audiovibe) Ram 1500

Welcome, Aron. 

I also have some SQ friends on Facebook that are not on this forum, so I have created a Facebook event page for their benefit as well. I'll try to keep the communication coordinated between these two places.

https://www.facebook.com/events/1718945138331775/


----------



## ndm (Jul 5, 2007)

I would love to come. I have some military commitments that might prevent me from making it. Commitments that will take me away from family for a long time. I cannot fully commit to being there but I would love to meet you guys and check out your rides. Mine is not really ready for prime time though.


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

ndm said:


> I would love to come. I have some military commitments that might prevent me from making it. Commitments that will take me away from family for a long time. I cannot fully commit to being there but I would love to meet you guys and check out your rides. Mine is not really ready for prime time though.


We would love to have you, so I hope it works out. And it isn't a competition, so whatever you have in your vehicle is ok with us.


----------



## Vman455 (Nov 7, 2009)

First post, but I've been lurking here for years. It would be great to see other setups and get advice, as I've never really gotten to hang around car audio people before.

Jonathan (Vman455) - Prius


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

Vman455 said:


> First post, but I've been lurking here for years. It would be great to see other setups and get advice, as I've never really gotten to hang around car audio people before.
> 
> Jonathan (Vman455) - Prius


Welcome to the group.


----------



## audiovibe (Nov 16, 2007)

Does the park have power available for those with power supplies?


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

Yes, there will be power available at the pavilion I rented. I was going to bring a battery charger to hook up to my vehicle as well to allow for unlimited demo time. I do recommend bringing your own extension cord as well. 

Good question.


----------



## keep_hope_alive (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks for the effort cordinating this, Bob.


----------



## AntwAn911 (Mar 23, 2014)

1. Bob Johann (SoundQ SVT) - SVT Contour 
2. Eric Frey
3. Eric Allen (EAllen) - Honda Civic
4. Richard Vedvik (keep_hope_alive) - 2014 Honda Accord
5. Cameron (red13_69_84) - 2011 scion tc
6. Aron Johnson (audiovibe) Ram 1500
7. Anthony McCloy (AntwAn911) 2005 Neon?


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

Just updating / linking the list between here and the Facebook event

1. Bob Johann (SoundQ SVT) - SVT Contour 
2. Eric Frey
3. Eric Allen (EAllen) - Honda Civic
4. Richard Vedvik (keep_hope_alive) - 2014 Honda Accord
5. Cameron (red13_69_84) - 2011 scion tc
6. Aron Johnson (audiovibe) Ram 1500
7. Anthony McCloy (AntwAn911) 2005 Neon?
8. Jonathan (Vman455) - Prius 
9. Rick Nichols - Camry (from Facebook event - going)
10. Bramouse Muhammad - Cadillac XTS (from Facebook event - going)
11. Brian Stice - MECA/USACi event coordinator (from Facebook event - maybe)
12. Chris Lacombe (from Facebook event - maybe)


Here is the Facebook link again... https://www.facebook.com/events/1718945138331775/ 
If you cannot access it let me know what your Facebook name is and I'll invite you.


----------



## EAllen (Dec 31, 2012)

This is going to be great!!!


----------



## technician911 (Jan 20, 2015)

Jared Quick (technician911) blue ford f150


----------



## AntwAn911 (Mar 23, 2014)

I hate to say I cannot make it to this event, as much as I wanted to. I wanted the to hear some good systems to see how mine compared. I'm new to the sq scene and am excited about my new adventure. But I have a new car to do an install in, between that and family stuff going on I don't see me being able to make this event. Maybe a summer or fall one? Hope everyone has a good and safe time!


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

Sorry you won't be able to make it Anthony. I am hopeful this goes well enough that people will want to do it again.


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

Just over 2 weeks away... Who's getting excited? I'll post details this weekend for food sign up, so please check back for that...


----------



## keep_hope_alive (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm excited!


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

Alright everyone.... This gathering is just under 2 weeks away.... time to sign up for food you want to bring to share....

As I mentioned before, I'll get some gondolas as one entree choice....

Please sign up for something in the following categories....

Entree
1. Bob Johann (gondolas)
2
3

Side/chips/veggie
1 Eric Frey (Taco Salad)
2
3
4

Dessert
1
2
3

Beverages (non-Alcoholic)
1
2
3


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Great thing you're doing Bob! Kudos to ya!


----------



## audiovibe (Nov 16, 2007)

I was hoping to have the iPad and DSP 6 swapped out for a P99 as my bezel has been showing its age for over a year now. Unfortunately I wont have time for the swap, hopefully I can get some time to work on the trucks tune . I will try to have some decent demo music for y'all to demo though. 


Entree
1. Bob Johann (gondolas)
2
3

Side/chips/veggie
1 Eric Frey (Taco Salad)
2
3
4

Dessert
1
2
3

Beverages (non-Alcoholic)
1Aron Johnson couple cases of water and Sprite
2
3


----------



## EAllen (Dec 31, 2012)

Entree
1. Bob Johann (gondolas)
2
3

Side/chips/veggie
1 Eric Frey (Taco Salad)
2 Eric Allen (variety pack of chips)
3
4

Dessert
1 
2
3

Beverages (non-Alcoholic)
1Aron Johnson couple cases of water and Sprite
2
3


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

Entree
1 Bob Johann (gondolas)
2
3

Side/chips/veggie
1 Eric Frey (Taco Salad)
2 Eric Allen (variety pack of chips)
3
4

Dessert
1 Richard Vedvik (gluten free option)
2
3

Beverages (non-Alcoholic)
1 Aron Johnson couple cases of water and Sprite
2
3


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

Bonus activity is available for those that may be interested... The Eureka city-wide garage sales are also on May 16. Please be careful if driving through town.


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

Just updating / linking the list between here and the Facebook event

1. Bob Johann (SoundQ SVT) - SVT Contour 
2. Eric Frey (signed up for food)
3. Eric Allen (EAllen) - Honda Civic (signed up for food)
4. Richard Vedvik (keep_hope_alive) - 2014 Honda Accord (signed up for food)
5. Cameron (red13_69_84) - 2011 scion tc
6. Aron Johnson (audiovibe) Ram 1500 (signed up for food)
7. Jonathan (Vman455) - Prius 
8. Rick Nichols - Camry (from Facebook event - going)
9. Bramouse Muhammad - Cadillac XTS (from Facebook event - going)
10. Brian Stice - MECA/USACi event coordinator (from Facebook event - maybe)
11. Jared Quick (technician911) blue ford f150


Here is the Facebook link again... https://www.facebook.com/events/1718945138331775/ 
If you cannot access it let me know what your Facebook name is and I'll invite you.


One more question... is anyone bringing others with them? We need to make sure they are counted for the food items.


----------



## Vman455 (Nov 7, 2009)

Entree
1 Bob Johann (gondolas)
2
3

Side/chips/veggie
1 Eric Frey (Taco Salad)
2 Eric Allen (variety pack of chips)
3
4

Dessert
1 Richard Vedvik (gluten free option)
2 Jonathan Young (brownies)
3

Beverages (non-Alcoholic)
1 Aron Johnson couple cases of water and Sprite
2
3


----------



## keep_hope_alive (Jan 4, 2009)

I am likely to bring Jason May, friend and local Audison/Hertz/JL/Alpine dealer. He is on DIYMA.


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

Sounds good Richard. I'll probably bring a pack of name tags for everyone. I am terrible with remembering names so I know I'll need them. It stinks getting old.


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

You all are making me nervous. I am literally freaking out that people won't follow through and attend. I am buying the gondolas and I need to know how many to get. This is a social gathering, with a potluck to kick it off, yet less than half of the attendees have responded about the food they would like to bring. 

If you have indicated you are coming, PLEASE CONFIRM that by signing up that you are bringing something to share with others.

This gathering is happening rain or shine. We have a shelter that I have rented.

Entree
1 Bob Johann (gondolas)
2
3

Side/chips/veggie
1 Eric Frey (Taco Salad)
2 Eric Allen (variety pack of chips)
3 Rick Nichols (chips)
4

Dessert
1 Richard Vedvik (gluten free option)
2 Jonathan Young (brownies)
3

Beverages (non-Alcoholic)
1 Aron Johnson couple cases of water and Sprite
2
3

Plates and utensils

1 Drew Shaw


----------



## red13_69_84 (Mar 17, 2015)

Bob would it be alright if i offered to split the cost of the gondolas with you? Im not sure whats left to bring or is needed to be brought.


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

red13_69_84 said:


> Bob would it be alright if i offered to split the cost of the gondolas with you? Im not sure whats left to bring or is needed to be brought.


Actually Cameron, if you'd like to pick up the cost of one or two of these items, that would be great... that would round out the Entree list. I already have someone that offered to pay for two of the spaghetti. Our list is up to 14 people plus a couple guests they are bringing. I'll pick these up when I pick up the gondolas and you can pay me back.

1/2 Gallon Spaghetti – 10.49
The perfect amount of spaghetti is topped with our homemade meat sauce and feeds four.

1/2 Gallon Tortellini - 15.39
Our meat and cheese-filled tortellini is served with plenty of meat sauce and serves four.

1/2 Gallon Ravioli - 11.79
Our delicious meat and cheese-filled ravioli and serves four.

1/2 Gallon Alfredo - 15.39
Spaghetti noodles with our creamy Alfredo sauce.


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

1. Bob Johann (SoundQ SVT) - SVT Contour 
2. Eric Frey (signed up for food)
3. Eric Allen (EAllen) - Honda Civic (signed up for food)
4. Richard Vedvik (keep_hope_alive) - 2014 Honda Accord (signed up for food)
5. Cameron (red13_69_84) - 2011 scion tc
6. Aron Johnson (audiovibe) Ram 1500 (signed up for food)
7. Jonathan (Vman455) - Prius (signed up for food)
8. Rick Nichols - Camry (signed up for food)
9. Bramouse Muhammad - Cadillac XTS 
10. Brian Stice - MECA/USACi event coordinator
11. Jared Quick (technician911) blue ford f150
12. Kyle Krepfle (signed up for food)
13. Tyler Chavez 
14. Drew Shaw (Legit8) Mazda RX8 (bringing plates/utensils)
15. Kris Jensen (signed up for food)


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

Entree

1. Bob (gondolas)
2. Kyle Krepfle (spaghetti)
3. Kris Jensen (ravioli)
4.

Side/chips/veggie

1 Eric Frey (Taco Salad)
2 Eric Allen (variety pack of chips)
3 Rick Nichols (chips)
4

Dessert

1 Richard Vedvik (gluten free option)
2 Jonathan Young (brownies)
3

Beverages (non-Alcoholic)

1 Aron Johnson couple cases of water and Sprite
2
3

Plates and utensils
1 Drew Shaw


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

My goodness the list is growing this evening..... this is awesome!! 

1. Bob Johann (SoundQ SVT) - SVT Contour 
2. Eric Frey (signed up for food)
3. Eric Allen (EAllen) - Honda Civic (signed up for food)
4. Richard Vedvik (keep_hope_alive) - 2014 Honda Accord (signed up for food)
5. Cameron (red13_69_84) - 2011 scion tc (signed up for food)
6. Aron Johnson (audiovibe) Ram 1500 (signed up for food)
7. Jonathan (Vman455) - Prius (signed up for food)
8. Rick Nichols - Camry (signed up for food)
9. Bramouse Muhammad - Cadillac XTS 
10. Brian Stice - MECA/USACi event coordinator
11. Jared Quick (technician911) blue ford f150
12. Kyle Krepfle (signed up for food)
13. Tyler Chavez 
14. Drew Shaw (Legit8) Mazda RX8 (bringing plates/utensils)
15. Kris Jensen (signed up for food)
16. Austin Moore (arriving after lunch)
17. Gregory Hines


----------



## red13_69_84 (Mar 17, 2015)

Sure i can pick up whichever you want, do you want a second spaghetti or ravioli or rather one of the others? Ill bring cash to cover one of whatever you deem fit lol


----------



## red13_69_84 (Mar 17, 2015)

Btw looking forward to seeing you again bob, i was the guy that was with rich at the peoria sq show that he first met you at, i didnt have my car done right then,and its still a work in progress.


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

Sounds good Cameron. I'll put you down for a spaghetti, but I'll probably just pick up 2 spaghetti and 2 ravioli and collect $11 from each of the three of you for them plus a fourth person if they want to chip in. 

Entree

1. Bob (gondolas)
2. Kyle Krepfle (spaghetti)
3. Kris Jensen (ravioli)
4. Cameron (spaghetti)
5.

Side/chips/veggie

1 Eric Frey (Taco Salad)
2 Eric Allen (variety pack of chips)
3 Rick Nichols (chips)
4

Dessert

1 Richard Vedvik (gluten free option)
2 Jonathan Young (brownies)
3

Beverages (non-Alcoholic)

1 Aron Johnson couple cases of water and Sprite
2
3

Plates and utensils
1 Drew Shaw


----------



## red13_69_84 (Mar 17, 2015)

Sounds good, if they dont i can pitch in for that as well or pick that tab up as well.


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

1. Bob Johann (SoundQ SVT) - SVT Contour 
2. Eric Frey (signed up for food)
3. Eric Allen (EAllen) - Honda Civic (signed up for food)
4. Richard Vedvik (keep_hope_alive) - 2014 Honda Accord (signed up for food)
5. Cameron (red13_69_84) - 2011 scion tc (signed up for food)
6. Aron Johnson (audiovibe) Ram 1500 (signed up for food)
7. Jonathan (Vman455) - Prius (signed up for food)
8. Rick Nichols - Camry (signed up for food)
9. Bramouse Muhammad - Cadillac XTS <<<<------------- Food???
10. Jared Quick (technician911) blue ford f150 <<<<------------- Food???
11. Kyle Krepfle (signed up for food)
12. Tyler Chavez <<<<------------- Food???
13. Drew Shaw (bringing plates/utensils)
14. Kris Jensen (signed up for food)
15. Austin Moore (arriving after lunch)
16. Gregory Hines <<<<------------- Food???
17 +1 for Eric Frey
18 +1 for Kyle Krepfle
19 +1 for Richard Vedvik (maybe?)


----------



## EAllen (Dec 31, 2012)

Just a heads up, I won't have a system for others to enjoy. I have been working too slow on the install and right now I have a deck and one.


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

A deck and one? That's going to make your long drive seem longer. You should go old school and put a boom box on your back seat for the drive here. Lol 

Looking forward to seeing you Saturday.


----------



## keep_hope_alive (Jan 4, 2009)

There is still 36 hours or so, plenty of time to put a system in.


----------



## EAllen (Dec 31, 2012)

keep_hope_alive said:


> There is still 36 hours or so, plenty of time to put a system in.


 No garage seems to slow me down with the rain lately. I did get my baffles cut but didn't get a chance to see if I need 1 or 2 per speaker to clear the windows. Maybe I should measure first. LOL

Car came with 4 kicker coaxials and 2 are still in car, but one got disconnected. 

Looking forward to seeing people again and meeting others tomorrow.


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

The gathering is tomorrow. If you have not signed up to bring food (there are 4 of you) but plan to be there for lunch, please respond here with what you want to bring. There are still openings for sides/veggies, desserts, and beverages. The complete list is in another post above. If you do not plan to be there for lunch, let me know that too. The list below has everyone's status as I know it. Several of the names are from the Facebook event, but a couple are from the forum.

Thanks! Everyone drive safe tomorrow.


1. Bob Johann (SoundQ SVT) - SVT Contour 
2. Eric Frey (signed up for food)
3. Eric Allen (EAllen) - Honda Civic (signed up for food)
4. Richard Vedvik (keep_hope_alive) - 2014 Honda Accord (signed up for food)
5. Cameron (red13_69_84) - 2011 scion tc (signed up for food)
6. Aron Johnson (audiovibe) Ram 1500 (signed up for food)
7. Jonathan (Vman455) - Prius (signed up for food)
8. Rick Nichols - Camry (signed up for food)
9. Bramouse Muhammad - Cadillac XTS <<<<------------- Food???
10. Jared Quick (technician911) blue ford f150 <<<<------------- Food???
11. Kyle Krepfle (signed up for food)
12. Tyler Chavez <<<<------------- Food???
13. Drew Shaw (bringing plates/utensils)
14. Kris Jensen (signed up for food)
15. Austin Moore (arriving after lunch)
16. Gregory Hines <<<<------------- Food???
17 +1 for Eric Frey
18 +1 for Kyle Krepfle
19 +1 for Richard Vedvik (maybe?)


----------



## TheAlchemist9 (Apr 29, 2015)

Damn, if my girlfriend wasn't graduating tomorrow, I'd be all over this! I'll definitely be at the next one. How often do you guys do get together a like this?


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

EcoHawk said:


> Damn, if my girlfriend wasn't graduating tomorrow, I'd be all over this! I'll definitely be at the next one. How often do you guys do get together a like this?


This is the first time we are having this social gathering in this part of the country that I am aware of. If it goes well, it will likely happen again. Several of us also see each other at competitions in the area which you are also welcome to come to and say hi.


----------



## TheAlchemist9 (Apr 29, 2015)

SoundQ SVT said:


> This is the first time we are having this social gathering in this part of the country that I am aware of. If it goes well, it will likely happen again. Several of us also see each other at competitions in the area which you are also welcome to come to and say hi.


Awesome, hopefully it goes well this weekend


----------



## keep_hope_alive (Jan 4, 2009)

You can list me as bringing a homemade cherry crisp for dessert.


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

keep_hope_alive said:


> You can list me as bringing a homemade cherry crisp for dessert.


Oh my. Something tells me that will be popular.


----------



## keep_hope_alive (Jan 4, 2009)

And a vanilla bean pound cake. Both gluten free.


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

The day has finally arrived! Looking forward to a fun (and hopefully dry) day. Drive safely everyone.


----------



## keep_hope_alive (Jan 4, 2009)

Cameron and I are headed out shortly after an all-night install (not our cars). My +1 won't make it. See you all soon.


----------



## keep_hope_alive (Jan 4, 2009)

Thank you, Bob, for an awesome day. It was good meeting everyone and hearing a variety of setups. Thank you Rick and Bob for the tuning advice - it was a huge improvement.


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

Thank you for making the trip Rich. Your car was very enjoyable to listen to. We'll be in touch, I'm sure.


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

I just wanted to say thank you to everyone that came out today. The weather tried to dampen everyone's spirits, but there was plenty of dry time between the intermittent showers to be able to enjoy listening to everyone's cars. Also, many thanks to all that brought or contributed to the food. We ended up having a little more than we needed.

Just so you all know, we missed by far the biggest downpour of the day. A little after 6:00 there was a major downpour that formed over town, and was a real frog strangler. It came down really hard for about 5 to 10 minutes with some winds. 

Here are the three pics I took during one of the dry moments. I don't know if anyone else took any photos.


----------



## Vman455 (Nov 7, 2009)

It was great meeting everyone, and hearing all your systems! We should do this again sometime.


----------



## EAllen (Dec 31, 2012)

Thank you Bob for setting this up and thank you to everyone that had vehicles to listen to as well. Had a good time and well worth the drive to come hangout.


----------

